# How much do I need to pay for car insurance in Montreal?



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Dear all

It's been a few years since I travel by bus. Now I want a car, a used car to save me some time. How much do I need to pay if I buy a used car cost around $3000? I'm 30 year old, looking for the most economic insurance plan.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Go to kanetix.ca and get an actual quote using your own personal data.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

The best is to get an insurance broker (they don't charge, they work on commission) so he/she will get you the best deal depending on what you want.
I was paying close to $1000/year and then I went to a broker and for the same conditions I'm paying $450/year


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

kanetix.ca is very complicated. I went half way and gave up. 

$450/year is very affordable fee but how expensive your car is, to get that price?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

It really completely depends on what kind of car you have (and not just the price) and your own personal driving record/age/marital status etc. Nobody can tell you what to expect. If you don't like kanetix.ca then you can phone a couple of different companies to get an idea.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

Rexkh said:


> kanetix.ca is very complicated. I went half way and gave up.
> 
> $450/year is very affordable fee but how expensive your car is, to get that price?


It`s a 20k car


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

You mean 20,000 CAD?


----------

